# Matts!!!!



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

LuLu has matts!!!

I didn't notice them before. I brush her everyday, but I guess the matts are really close to the skin so I didn't catch them with my brush.... they are not huge chunks but little lumps around here and there. They are mostly behind her ears and where her collar is.

Do matts cause discomfort to the dog? 

Did the collar cause the matts? 

What causes matts to form? 

I've been trying to work them out for the past few days, running through with a medium toothed comb then with a slicker. Bits and pieces of matts came out but there's still some stuck. The process doesn't look too comfortable for her cos there's a lot of tugging but she's not yelping so I guess that's fine? Or will I do more damage and pull out the good hairs?


----------



## Firem4nJoe (Oct 10, 2011)

Fur grows back, scissors are your friend. 

Lots of things can cause matting, anything from not drying properly to sticky stuff like glue or honey mysteriously being dripped on the dog, could even be something she likes rolling in. A daily brush is a good practice with long thick coated dogs.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Id take her in to a groomer, matts only get worse, much worse. if not taken care of.

and if matts are left to long, they can cause tons of discomfort, skin issues, skin bruising, ect

Lots of things can cause matts.
collars.
not being brushed 100% throughly after a bath.
playing with other dogs, can help build up matting.
dirt.
burrs.

what kind of brush and comb are you using?


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

barqui said:


> LuLu has matts!!!
> 
> Do matts cause discomfort to the dog?


I watch Animal Cops and sometimes they get severely matted dogs that tore the skin leaving holes big enough to fit a finger in. I am sure yours is nowhere near that condition but yes mats causes disconfort.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

barqui said:


> LuLu has matts!!!
> 
> I didn't notice them before. I brush her everyday...


_Brushing,_ generally, only smoothes out the surface hair. 
It does little or nothing to prevent matting. 
You should be thoroughly _combing_ out your dog.



barqui said:


> Do matts cause discomfort to the dog?


Yes!!!
The worse the matting, the more discomfort.
Matting also can hold in moisture, 
which can cause skin irritations (or worse).



barqui said:


> Did the collar cause the matts?


The collar may not have helped, 
but the primary cause is inadequate grooming (combing).



barqui said:


> What causes matts to form?


Again, inadequate grooming (combing). 
Generally speaking, the undercoat starts to tangle, which leads to matting.
Comb out those tangles before they get bad and, bingo ... no matting!



barqui said:


> The process doesn't look too comfortable for her cos there's a lot of tugging but she's not yelping so I guess that's fine? Or will I do more damage and pull out the good hairs?


As has already been said, hair will grow back. 
Sometimes, it's simply better to shave the dog down, 
and then preventing the problem in the future!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Good advice from all. If being brushed and combed thoroughly, to the skin, often enough, it is IMPOSSIBLE for matts to form. Depending on your dogs coat texture, length, lifestyle, etc..it could mean as much as daily sessions. Do NOT NOT NOT try to cut those matts out with scissors!!!!!! You WILL cut the dog if the matts are close to the skin. They must either be teased apart and out a little at a time over a few days, or shaved off by someone that knows what they are doing. Matts are uncomfortable, so I would recommend you get them out asap, or take her to a professional and opt for a shorter trim while you learn how to manage the grooming properly. Poodle coat is not easy to keep matt free, and the longer it is, the more difficult it is. It will be easier for you to learn how to brush thoroughly, and comb to the skin on a shorter coat than on a coat that is inches long. Its just hair, its grows back.  Don't fret.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice! I think I wasn't combing (deep) enough. I normally run through with a comb 1st then slicker brush then focus on the matts with the comb again. Does spraying leave on conditioner help make the matts easier to remove? Anyway I will get her a haircut to make her shorter throughout the body to make it easier to groom. It's really hard to groom when her fur is so long.

I saw a dematting tool which looks like a large toothed comb with blades at the base of each tooth. Do these work ok? Graco by teasing do you mean with a comb or slicker?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

barqui said:


> Thanks all for the advice! I think I wasn't combing (deep) enough. I normally run through with a comb 1st then slicker brush then focus on the matts with the comb again. Does spraying leave on conditioner help make the matts easier to remove? Anyway I will get her a haircut to make her shorter throughout the body to make it easier to groom. It's really hard to groom when her fur is so long.
> 
> I saw a dematting tool which looks like a large toothed comb with blades at the base of each tooth. Do these work ok? Graco by teasing do you mean with a comb or slicker?


 Yes, the dematting tool works, IF the matts are not to the skin. Those have to slide between matts and skin, blades side away from the skin. They slice the matt into smaller pieces so you can comb it out less painfully than a big matt all at once. You can tease matts with the comb and the slicker. Pinch the matt with your fingers, close to the skin to use your hand to protect from brush burning the skin and brush it very firmly, then pick at it with the comb until eventually, you can comb the whole mess out. Keep in mind that dematting damages the cuticle and coat, making it much more prone to future matting.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> Yes, the dematting tool works, IF the matts are not to the skin. Those have to slide between matts and skin, blades side away from the skin. They slice the matt into smaller pieces so you can comb it out less painfully than a big matt all at once. You can tease matts with the comb and the slicker. Pinch the matt with your fingers, close to the skin to use your hand to protect from brush burning the skin and brush it very firmly, then pick at it with the comb until eventually, you can comb the whole mess out. Keep in mind that dematting damages the cuticle and coat, making it much more prone to future matting.


Ok so is it better to shave her naked? Can't bear the thought of that :/ Will conditioner and lotions help?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

barqui said:


> Ok so is it better to shave her naked? Can't bear the thought of that :/ Will conditioner and lotions help?


If she is matted everywhere, and you cannot get them out without hurting her, then yes. A start over clip is going to be best. If the matts are small, but here and there on her, keep dematting until her grooming appt. If you get the matts out then they can do a shorter clip but not shaved if you wish. Conditioners may help if you soak the matt with some and work it out. Cornstarch worked into a dry matt works well too to help you break it apart. Just keep in mind all that dematting damages coat and will matt faster in the future, so you must be diligent about line brushing and combing.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a naked boy at the moment. I dislike it, but I was diligent enough on a trial weekend for coat care. I hate my cockers naked.. But if the matts are bad enough, it really is easier to shave down and start over. I took Smudge down with a 7 blade.. He's growing back and looks terrible  But he will have enough coat back in a few more months to make me happy. At least it grows faster than my hair


----------



## Pet Health Info (Oct 13, 2011)

Matts can be a huge problem and cause great discomfort to your dog. Even if you are very diligent about brushing matts can still form, so I would suggest a groomer for the breeds that have excessive matting. Matting can get to the point where it can cause damage to the skin, seeing many dog owners that don't even realize it and they bring in their dog and the matting is so bad causing so much damage that there are tons and tons of maggots eating away under all the matting.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice! The groomer doesn't know how to shave a dog nicely.... or maybe I'm too picky 

Pic of her after grooming in the pictures forum


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

I am about to die of matts. It is so frustrating. We bathe Zoey often, we brush her often, Ive tried different shampoos and conditioners, I take her to the groomer often. I have bought a dematting comb and use it. I can sit with my dog and spend hours doing this. I swear within two days they come back. Ive talked to the groomer and she suggested this spray to try on her, to help me get the matts out. I bought it, it does help a little bit. I comb the matts the best I can, spray it with the detangler, have someone hold her while I carefully slice the matts lengthwise, use the dematting comb and comb them out. I feel awful, bc she hates it, and I try to be gentle but I feel like Im hurting her, though I know it will hurt her more to leave them in. 
Tomorrow she goes back to the groomer and so tonight I am trying to make sure I get all the matts cut back out and/or combed out. We spent an hour at it tonight and she got so upset she threw up when we were done. 
She is NOT a neglected dog, and it is so frustrating to keep having to do this with her. My other dog doesnt have this problem at all, even though her hair can get even longer than zoeys.

So tomorrow Im telling the groomer to cut her down really short, though I hate to, and make doubly sure she is combed out every night.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Blu Boy is that way. If you look at him the wrong way.....a mat appears! Lol! Honestly, I feel bad.....my Dad rubs him when he pets him and I always have to politely say "Are we making mats again?.....I can't cut his hair much shorter or he will be bald." Poor guy. I do brush him and it makes hardly a difference. The Brother of Blu Boy, Leeo is the opposite. He only gets them from roughhousing and they are on his legs usually. I have to keep Blu Boy's hair relatively short all year round.

Someone once told me to add corn starch or baby powder to the mats before brushing them out and it would make it easier...but it did not work for me.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

osdbmom said:


> I am about to die of matts. It is so frustrating. We bathe Zoey often, we brush her often, Ive tried different shampoos and conditioners, I take her to the groomer often. I have bought a dematting comb and use it. I can sit with my dog and spend hours doing this. I swear within two days they come back. Ive talked to the groomer and she suggested this spray to try on her, to help me get the matts out. I bought it, it does help a little bit. I comb the matts the best I can, spray it with the detangler, have someone hold her while I carefully slice the matts lengthwise, use the dematting comb and comb them out. I feel awful, bc she hates it, and I try to be gentle but I feel like Im hurting her, though I know it will hurt her more to leave them in.
> Tomorrow she goes back to the groomer and so tonight I am trying to make sure I get all the matts cut back out and/or combed out. We spent an hour at it tonight and she got so upset she threw up when we were done.
> She is NOT a neglected dog, and it is so frustrating to keep having to do this with her. My other dog doesnt have this problem at all, even though her hair can get even longer than zoeys.
> 
> So tomorrow Im telling the groomer to cut her down really short, though I hate to, and make doubly sure she is combed out every night.


 I definitely think that shorter trim would be a good idea for Ms. Zoe. I know it's always sad to cut off their fluffiness, but if she really doesn't like being brushed AND since she mats up so easily, shorter is easier.  Sometimes poodle mixes turn out with the awfullest hair...so many times it's very soft, wispy, and cottony without too much texture. I'm guessing that's how Zoe's is...


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I definitely think that shorter trim would be a good idea for Ms. Zoe. I know it's always sad to cut off their fluffiness, but if she really doesn't like being brushed AND since she mats up so easily, shorter is easier.  Sometimes poodle mixes turn out with the awfullest hair...so many times it's very soft, wispy, and cottony without too much texture. I'm guessing that's how Zoe's is...


I have often wondered if the texture of her hair could be due to the mix of papillon and poodle hair. When she was a baby dog, it was soooooo soft. As she has gotten older, it has gotten much more coarse in texture.

I have a niece who is biracial. Her hair needs to be tightly contained in some way, or else (and sometimes this happens when a rubber band breaks suddenly) her hair explodes into an enormous mass of beautiful, brown cotton candy. The texture of it reminds me so much of Zoey's hair. I wish I could find some product specifically for her kind of hair...somebody invent a conditioner just for mixed poodle breeds with fluffy, coarse, soft, whispy, easily matted hair!!


----------

